# new user Rock Hill,SC



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk. Test as many bows as you can, go to different bow shop. Find the bow that suits you. You'll be hooked in no time.


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

Howdy!


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to AT!:darkbeer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk neighbor


----------



## João_Almeida (Mar 3, 2008)

if you dont are very strong i would recommend you a compound but if youre strong choose a recurve because you need more strenght to pull a recurve but either ways if you practise you'll get strong enough to pull the two


----------



## carolinacutie4u (Mar 4, 2008)

Dthbyhoyt said:


> :welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk neighbor


What part of NC are you in?


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rock Hill's a cool area. I go through there all the time in the Spring & Summer. I have a good friend in Lancaster that I play a lot of Golf with. It's about 3hrs from where I am in VA but it not a bad drive (as long as the Charlotte traffic isn't bad). It's nice to see more ladies picking up the bows. Maybe my wife will have someone to shoot with at some 3D shoots instead of being the only female there. As far as bows go, I'm not a "brand fanatic" like a lot of guys but my wife has a Mathews Drenalin & DXT and loves them both. We're also looking at a Bowtech Equalizer for her. Don't know what it is exactly, but there something about that bow that's really making me want to get her one. Check it out. Good to see you on here. Take care.

Dawg


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Shannon. Have fun here.


----------



## carolinacutie4u (Mar 4, 2008)

tdawg21 said:


> Rock Hill's a cool area. I go through there all the time in the Spring & Summer. I have a good friend in Lancaster that I play a lot of Golf with. It's about 3hrs from where I am in VA but it not a bad drive (as long as the Charlotte traffic isn't bad). It's nice to see more ladies picking up the bows. Maybe my wife will have someone to shoot with at some 3D shoots instead of being the only female there. As far as bows go, I'm not a "brand fanatic" like a lot of guys but my wife has a Mathews Drenalin & DXT and loves them both. We're also looking at a Bowtech Equalizer for her. Don't know what it is exactly, but there something about that bow that's really making me want to get her one. Check it out. Good to see you on here. Take care.
> 
> Dawg


Ahh someone who knows where Rock Hill is lol. Glad to see some people come through the area once in awhile. Yeah from VA to SC isn't to bad at all, but the Charlotte traffic does stink at times. I used to actually live up by Lake Norman area and couldn't drive anywhere without getting stuck in a jam. I will check out the ones your wife shoots. thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

Dated a girl years ago who lived in the Lake Norman area. I like it there as well. Traffic wasn't so bad back then. Be sure to let us know what bow (or bows) you pick. No matter what you pick, know in advance that most here will applaud you while others will pick you apart. It's all in good fun though. Take care.

Dawg


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------

